
Has BART’s cutting-edge 1972 technology design come back to haunt it? - mendelmaleh
https://www.mercurynews.com/2016/03/25/has-barts-cutting-edge-1972-technology-design-come-back-to-haunt-it/
======
coderintherye
Should have (2016) on the title, which was probably when many of us here
originally read this.

